# Heyo!



## Larka (Dec 16, 2005)

Ok, first off, hello all! Lovely to meet you!

The deal is, I'm not sure I actually have dp or anything, but the more I've been looking around this site, the more I find myself pointing at things that sound along the same lines of what I've been feeling.

I remember feeling like everything was a dream for a long time and have often wondered if I'm just a part of an experiment of some sort. I feel like I will wake up from a dream tomorrow or something and nothing will have ever happened. I'd wake up and still be a kid. Often have to remind myself of what I'm doing at that very moment and can't remember specifically what I did earlier that day. I don't really connect with anyone, including myself, and have often sat in front of a mirror wondering who that was, telling myself it couldn't actually be me. Looking down at myself and thinking that body couldn't be mine, I don't feel all that connected to it. Sometimes, if I'm a bit more distraught, my body will do things and it's like my conciousness or whatever is just sitting back and watching and I just think "What the hell am I doing?!".

So what do you think?

Again, lovely to meet you all and have a good holiday season!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, you sound like one of us - one of ..........the living dead..................

welcome!


----------



## Larka (Dec 16, 2005)

oooooh spooooookkyyy zombie people *wiggles fingers and turns the lights on and off while making ghostly noises*

thanks for replying! ^-^ You are my new best friend.

^----a bit hyper cause it's cold.


----------

